# madrone burl bowl



## DKMD (Oct 23, 2012)

I had the chance to turn a piece of madrone burl this past weekend… I love this stuff! The blank had been roughed out and boiled by someone else a while back.

It's about 11" across and 4" deep with a couple of coats of walnut oil.

Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated.

[attachment=12546][attachment=12547][attachment=12548]


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 23, 2012)

Beautiful bowl! Quick question, how do you get the black lines on the bottom of your bowl like that?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 23, 2012)

Beautiful bowl and a really nice shape. Madrone burl is tough to get to a finished product without cracking. The walnut oil adds a nice patina. Another Doc's classic! 
Scott


----------



## dean jordan (Oct 23, 2012)

As usual outstanding form and finish.How did you like turning madrone?I think its a dream to turn


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 23, 2012)

Outstanding !!


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 23, 2012)

Pretty bowl, ain't Madrone Burl grand. I will be ordering some next month, can't seem to find any that is being dug up around here. Last I got was a whole burl, about 5' across and 3' tall, it made a lot of bowls. Now I am paying $1.25 per pound, bummer. the good news is that this guy has great burl.
Any way nice bowl, how did you manage to get someone else to rough and boil it for you. I like to turn it green to finish also, it takes on a lot of texture and interesting shape as it dries.


----------



## phinds (Oct 23, 2012)

Gorgeous and nicely turned.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for commenting!



cabomhn said:


> Beautiful bowl! Quick question, how do you get the black lines on the bottom of your bowl like that?



The lines aren't actually black... I just cut in a few grooves with a point tool, and the oil darkened it. Apparently, you can use a piece of Formica to burn lines on flat surfaces like this, but I've never been happy with the look... They just seem to be sloppy looking when I've tried.

Vern and Dean, I love madrone. It's about as sweet a turning wood as I've come across... Too bad it doesn't grow around here! I've turned a bit of green madrone burl thin and microwaved it... I love the texture and shapes. This is the first dry madrone I've turned, and I think I'm in love... Now, I just need to win the lottery and find a place in the PNW to live!

This was a core that a turning friend was gifted by his son... He had several, and he didn't have to ask me twice if I wanted to turn one!


----------



## BarbS (Oct 23, 2012)

oh my gosh, that's pretty! I haven't turned any madrona burl yet, but you sure make me want some! Beautiful.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 23, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Thanks for commenting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lots of people use madrone for firewood- we do not have it in the eastern part of the state- west is rain forest we are desert.


----------



## davidgiul (Oct 24, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Thanks for commenting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need for lotteries, just keep practicing medicine and you will be in the PNW before you know it. :davidguil:
Beautiful bowl


----------



## Brink (Oct 24, 2012)

That's simply beautiful! Well done.


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes, it's gorgeous. Love the form.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 25, 2012)

beutifull bowl dave


----------

